# iPad pro 10.5 + PC // MBP13



## vincent.le (16 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais un Macbook Air 13" et j'en étais très content, mais après 6 ans, j'ai du changer.

J'ai pris un Lenovo T470 il y a 6 mois.

Je regrette.

Les raisons du regret : 

Trop lourd et encombrant pour mes déplacement
J'arrive pas à me faire à Windows
Le trackpad est mauvais
Aujourd'hui, je veux changer, mais j'hésite entre :

Garder le T470 et acheter un iPad pro 10.5 Le Thinkpad serait ma plateforme pour Photoshop, Powerpoint, films et séries. L'iPad serait mon compagnon de voyage. Question : est-ce que je ne vais pas me retrouver à voyager avec les 2 devices ? 
Revendre le T470 et acheter un MBP13.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Une journée typique pour moi :

Emails, slack, chat, skype, web surfing => du matin au soir
CRM toujours allumé (Pipedrive)
Word, Powerpoint plusieurs fois, peut être 2h de travail
Excel pas tant que ça
Photoshop une ou deux fois par jour
Une série ou un film le soir ou dans le train/avion


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

vincent.le a dit:


> Question : est-ce que je ne vais pas me retrouver à voyager avec les 2 devices ?


Poser la question c'est déjà y répondre 
Et ton Thinkpad sera toujours lourd, sous Windows et avec un mauvais trackpad...



vincent.le a dit:


> Le Thinkpad serait ma plateforme pour Photoshop, Powerpoint, films et séries
> 
> Une journée typique pour moi :
> 
> ...


Tous tes usages existent sur iPad, y compris Pipedrive apparemment: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pipedrive-sales-crm/id921456160?mt=8
Il faudra peut-être adapter Photoshop pour Pixelmator ou une autre app.

_*Pour reformuler, ta question est: puis-je virer mon ordinateur et ne prendre que mon iPad?*_
Un peu (beaucoup) de lecture mais avec des interventions très pertinentes: https://forums.macg.co/threads/fair...ant-de-son-ordi.1279951/page-62#post-13208698
Ce sera forcément une manière de faire différente que sur MacOS (ou Windows).
Tu parles par exemple de séries et films: si c'est streamer depuis Netflix aucun souci, s'il s'agit de télécharger (!) les fichiers, c'est possible sur iPad mais tellement galère...

Tu peux aussi acheter un iPad en Apple Store (n'oublie surtout pas le Pencil qui est vraiment un incontournable), avec les retours étendus de Noël, tu as près de 7 semaines pour "tester". Met le Thinkpad au fond d'un placard et vois comment tu t'en sors avec l'iPad seul.
Si l'ordinateur t'es incontournable tu sauras qu'il vaut mieux rendre l'iPad et acquérir un MacBook


----------

